# Timing marks



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

So being an ol fart and trying to remember timing chain marks have searched the threads and now more confused than ever I have always set:confused cam at 6 and crank at 12 however my 400 was put togeter 4 years ago and run once so Idecided to put new rear main in while it was out when I bring #1 up comp stroke bal points to 0 and marks are at 12-12 does anyone have a picture of the correct timing marks for a 70-400 my book so old pages for eng o/haul unreadable heeelp..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Actually, it doesn't matter - both orientations are correct. Remember that the crank makes two revolutions for every one revolution of the cam, so if you install the chain with the marks "one way" and then spin the crank over exactly one revolution, it's going to be "the other way". What matters is making sure that at TDC on the crank, the marks line up with each other. Then when you get around to installing the distributor, the rotor is pointed at #1 cylinder whenever #1 cylinder is near TDC on the compression stroke --- and I too forget whether TDC compression is with the cam timing mark "up" or "down". I just turn it over by hand and watch the rockers on #1 and the timing marks. When I see the intake valve close, I know that when the crank next says TDC #1, that's compression.

Bear


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Yep, just crank it around one more revolution at the crank and the dots will be lined up.


----------

